# Speedometer Decals



## 89272 (May 18, 2005)

Hi. I am trying to find out who supplies the decals in Miles that go over the Kilometer speedometer that is on my imported Hymer.
Any help much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Try DMI at Deepcar near Sheffield - 

Deepcar Motorhomes International, Manchester Road, Deepcar, Sheffield, S36 2SW., Tel 0114 288 2660.

I visited there last year and they were still supplying them then. About 30 quid I seem to remember.

Nobby


----------



## 88993 (May 11, 2005)

Here's a good but really cheap method I posted on the "old" site

Here is an easy, neat and very cheap way to “convert” the speedo on your left hand drive Fiat based camper (motorhome?) to read mph. 
1 Print out suitably sized numbers (10, 20, 30, etc) onto a sheet of photo paper. 
2 Punch out the numbers using (believe it or not) a hole punch. 
3 Remove the speedo lens (2 screws) 
4 Find a kmh to mph conversion chart. 30mph = 48kmh etc. 
5 Very carefully stick on your little numbers around the outside of the dial(use something which is not too permanent, just in case- silicon mastic worked well for me). 
6 Replace speedo lens. 
7 Feel really pleased with yourself! :lol:


----------



## 95375 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Speedo conversion*

Having just imported a LHD Carthago from Germany I thought it might be a problem for MOT , They never checked it! I had however got a conversion off Google just time into the the Google search box convert x miles mph to kph make a note of all from 20mph to 100mph (yes optimistic I know!), list them all in a word document and print out on a label sheet, cut to the appropriate size and stick on the face of your speedo.. Well it worked for me! At he same time I did a label for height width and length to go on the windscreen (where the internal mirror would have been if it had one...

Colin (Cocky)


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

Bodger said:


> Hi. I am trying to find out who supplies the decals in Miles that go over the Kilometer speedometer that is on my imported Hymer.
> Any help much appreciated. Thanks


I purchased some for my Hymer from Deepcar like already suggested. £25.00.

They were easy to fit, but I guess that depends of what base vehicle you have.

My speedo clock looks like it was always in MPH and not KMH, very professional, you would never know.

Of course the actual recorded milage is still in KMs, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Not sure if this will help but:-
These people do a small reduction gearbox for cars that converts KPH to MPH, just fits between the cable and speedo or cable and gearbox depending on type (just unscrew the cable from the gearbox screw adaptor on and reconnect cable). These are primarily used on Japanese car imports but might be worth seeing if they can supply one to suit. 
They are also supplied by some motorcycle suppliers, readily available but I don't know if they would suit the threads on car speedo's
You would of course be able to switch back and forth by inserting or removing according to Europe or GB if you desired.

www.f-e-s.demon.co.uk


----------



## 89331 (May 19, 2005)

there is a company in bristol that do converters for electrical speedo`s (fly by wire) for imported 4x4`s who also do one for the merc sprinter. it`s a small electrical box you attach to the rear of your gauges anyone want their number pm me


----------



## ketut (Aug 26, 2011)

*Does Dmi or deepcar have a web site please*

Does Deepcar have awed sute as i am in Australia & trying to get a Kls to Mph speedo sticker for a new motorhome i have purchased in Germany before I come over in April . its on the new Ford transit vehicle. Thanks


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

I just bought one off ebay from Hymer UK - seems they're selling old stock. I think they still have one listed!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've just had one fitted to a Transit base, supplied by http://www.lockwoodinternational.co.uk


----------

